# 720p or 1080i ?



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Which setting should i use on my 211 for watching sports ? My 61" Samsung supports both 720p and 1080i. When my 211 was installed it was set to 1080i.

I have read various articles and it sounds like its just a matter of personal preference and there really isnt that much difference between the two to the viewing eye. I have tried both settings and dont see much difference. I use the HDMI input on the TV if that makes any difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you know what your TV does natively (many TVs that will accept both 720p and 1080i inputs actually will convert to either 720p or 1080i before displaying anyway) then I'd set it for that. If not, the old tried-and-true method is just to try setting it one way and watch for a couple of days... then set the other way and watch to compare. Best to do this when you can compare... like if you are watching a lot of sports, you might want to try doing it on the weekend when CBS, FOX, ABC, ESPN, NBC are all broadcasting HD stuff so you can switch around and compare.


----------

